# Schwinn manta ray bicycle old school 24" original 1971 rare survivor vintage



## tomsjack (Nov 30, 2018)

*Schwinn manta ray bicycle old school 24" original 1971 rare survivor vintage On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/Schwinn-manta-ray-bicycle-old-school-24-original-1971-rare-survivor-vintage/264059967264?*


----------

